# H-drol / Furazadrol stack advice



## deliousb (Jan 18, 2008)

OK guys im in the planning stage. a few things have already been bought. 

HDrol
Furazadrol
Novedex XT

Im 6-1 260 did M1T last year this time and shot up to 280. im getting my support meds together now. 
Fish Oil omega 3
Animal Pack or a good multi vitamin not sure which one.
Cycle Support
Xtend
Clout/Vasocharge/Smash combo

post cycle therapy
Novedex XT
SNS post cycle therapy XT STACK
POST Cycle support
I have my ingredients just need some help putting it all together. 

I wanna run 6 weeks. Hdrol between 50-75mg and furazadrol around 250-300mg. but im confusing myself mapping it all out. Should i start taking hdrol & fura during week 1 or should i take one then the other in week 2? What week should i start my post cycle therapy?



thanks


----------



## deliousb (Jan 18, 2008)

*Update*

im thinking: 
Hdrol: 50/75/75/75/75/75
Furaz: 150/200/250/250/250/250


----------



## deliousb (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anyone know how many bottles of each that is?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 18, 2008)

How old are you? How much body fat do you have?


----------



## deliousb (Jan 18, 2008)

35 yrs old. unsure about fat percentage. if i had to guess i would say 18-20%


----------



## Brutus_G (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks decent just realize 6 weeks of Hdrol may require a SERM(clomid or real nolva). Id run it for 5 weeks and dose it like 50/50/75/75/75 even this may shut you down some. Gains from Hdrol wont come till weeks 3-5 you'll get some great strength , some weight gains, and it will recomp you some with a dry look. Get some Hawthorn berry.
Start PCT the day after your last dose. You may want to run propadrol instead of fuz with the hdrol.


----------



## deliousb (Jan 23, 2008)

your the first to say a serm will be needed I picked the combo because popular belief is that a serm wouldnt be needed. I dont know where to look to aquire serm. (somebody can pm me with help with where to look.) As far as the furaz I already have 2 bottles of that. Originally bought with Sdrol. I switched to Hdrol to advoid the need for serm.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 23, 2008)

You will be just as shutdown with H-Drol as with any steroid, so PCT protocols are the same regardless of what orals are used. You can get SERMs here: Home


----------



## deliousb (Jan 23, 2008)

I understand and agree completely my PTC is listed above. Thanks for the link. Look at my PTC and give me your oppinion. At what point do I take the serm at the very end of my PTC or during?


----------

